# I brought a robo dwarf hamster 24 hours ago, can I buy a second from the same litter ?



## Dopey24 (Feb 5, 2020)

I brought my hamster yesterday. At the time we did debate buying two. 

We’ve now decided we would like another. 

Would I be able to get a second from the same litter and reunite them in what would be 48 hours? 

I am aware that there is risk they will fight, how common really is this?


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

Well they have been together from the day they were born , I personally wouldn’t risk it and I would suggest. Maybe returning with the hamster and asking for two different hamsters in the same litter as if you place both hamsters together what would happen if they started fighting ,how would you separate them?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dopey24 said:


> I brought my hamster yesterday. At the time we did debate buying two.
> 
> We've now decided we would like another.
> 
> ...


Speak to the breeder about it. A quick search reveals that dwarf hamsters are more sociable so it might work, but talk to your breeder about how to do a proper introduction.
_
Syrian hamsters are solitary animals and should live alone. If you choose to have more than one Syrian hamster, they must each have their own cage. No exceptions. Dwarf hamsters, however, are social animals that like to live in pairs. Make sure not to house male and female hamsters together, since rodents breed quickly and produce large litters.
_
https://www.animalhumanesociety.org/adoption/hamster-care


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

No matter the species it's advised to seperate hamsters as fighting is inevitable. You can get a second but it will need to be in a different cage with its own wheel, chews etc.


----------

